# Milky and lavender



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

... I searched the web but I didn't find any site explaines the difference between lavender an milky. I think they are not same or maybe, there are some difference . dose powder have relation to them..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

"Lavender" is the name given to color resulting from milky and spread on blue pigeon.
"Powder blue" is the name given to color resulting from milky gene alone on blue.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Spread on blue will change to black and Lavender is a spread ash red. milky is called powdered. I think powder is not a gene, it is a name given to milky. Powder comes on blue and silver only.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I'll make one more attempt.
Milky and spread are modifying genes (genotypes), lavender and powder are physical appearances (phenotypes).
Milky gene added to normal blue gives powder blue appearance.
Spread gene added to normal blue gives black eppearance.
Milky and spread genes added to normal blue gives lavender appearance.
Milky and spread genes added to ash red can also give lavender appearance.
Spread gene alone added to ash red can also give appearance of lavender some of the time, but usually is not as uniform in color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are two "lavenders" in the pigeon world. There is the lavender of Lahores, which is milky black. Then there are smooth spread ash-reds which people often call "lavender" as well. "Powder" is also a term that gets thrown around a lot. Some are milky, yes, but others are not. Powder could very well be a gene, or the result of heavy selection in some breeds, such as the show racer.


----------

